# Stupidity



## Blake Bowden (Aug 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;okEmwaLUemU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okEmwaLUemU&feature=related[/video]​


----------



## mattcaler (Aug 10, 2012)

Hard to turn it off :lol:


----------

